# NT's Thinking too Much



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

I was wondering if it is just me or do other NT's think too much. I know this sounds like a weird question but lately I have been keeping myself up at night thinking or even giving myself severe headaches. Most of the time when I begin to "think too much" I am upset at someone or feeling uneasy about something. Some of the things I tend to think about when I can't clear my mind is religion, social life, what I'm going to do in life, why do I have a conscientious, school, and over the thoughts of the past day. 

So NT's, what are your thoughts about thinking too much.


----------



## Excelsio (Jan 27, 2010)

Why do you consider this to be "thinking too much"?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldn't say I think 'too much' - I think enough for my own standards, which is to say, I'm always thinking about something. I feel like I'm constantly analyzing and perceiving things, even if I'm not consciously paying attention to it. The thought that people could think even less than that is something I have yet to wrap my head around, as it feels impossible, the thinking being so much a part of me as it is.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I over think things sometimes. I go by the old Sherlock Holmes quote.

"Perhaps, when a man has special knowledge and special powers like my own, it rather encourages him to seek a complex explanation when a simpler one is at hand."


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure about "too much", but I would say "always". I do tend to keep myself awake for far too long sometimes if engrossed in something. A weird thing I have always had when playing racquetball a lot, I can be lying in bed constantly thinking of angles of shots. I can play hundreds of shots in my head. There are other examples of things like that... plotting out full roadmaps of activity X (whatever X happens to be at the time).


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> I was wondering if it is just me or do other NT's think too much.


I overdo it when it comes to _learning_ too much. I like to have a synoptic view more than an analytic view, and this is achieved by obtaining lots and lots of data points, like a Seurat painting.

Thinking for me involves questions more than answers. Once the questions are set up, then someone will eventually turn the crank and churn out an answer. But are we asking the right questions? Sometimes, a well-built definition or tautology can point one in the right direction experimentally-- a problem-space itself is more engaging for me than bare problems.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Why would over-thinking/over-analyzing be restricted to NTs?

'Thinking' is a loose term and is divided into two processes that both utilize a radically different kind of reasoning; logic (a synthetic process used to impartially interpret data, this means a transfer is involved which derives important principles within information) and feeling (a value-based process that aligns external data to one's own beliefs, this testifies whether the information accords to the beliefs one retains)

I'm unsure if I pass off as an NT, but I'm quite susceptible to over-thinking regardless of type.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

Excelsio said:


> Why do you consider this to be "thinking too much"?


The only reason I consider it thinking to much is because I can never seem to empty my mind. Probably the only reason it's "too much" is due to the fact of how utterly morbid my thoughts are. Mostly when I think, it makes me depressed and so I try to draw a blank to sooth the emotions springing up from my insane inner being. I drive myself crazy by things too often. 

The reason I choose the words "too much" is based on the fact that I'm not very good with words and sometimes (like now) cannot come up with a word to emphasize all the body of my thoughts. 

And to Ventolin, 
I'm not making this about just NT's but since I feel like many of us have the habit, I wanted to put it here. Since, I am an NT myself, I find it better come find conciliation with people who exhibit the same habits I do.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> The only reason I consider it thinking to much is because I can never seem to empty my mind. Probably the only reason it's "too much" is due to the fact of how utterly morbid my thoughts are. Mostly when I think, it makes me depressed and so I try to draw a blank to sooth the emotions springing up from my insane inner being. I drive myself crazy by things too often.
> 
> The reason I choose the words "too much" is based on the fact that I'm not very good with words and sometimes (like now) cannot come up with a word to emphasize all the body of my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Then get a moderator to change the thread title.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

I know I think too much because I used to suffer from insomnia. I couldn't go to sleep because my mind couldn't stop working. I'm better now thanks to meditation. I train my mind to empty itself during such sessions and I always feel deeply rested afterwards.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

i was motivated to say something and then came to the conclusion that thinking (1.As an mbti concept) is necessarily overdone in the case of intuitives (1), because their reason of co-existence (of an unconsciously "chosen" NT personality) is reflected as this compulsiveness to complete patterns. Ne's despair of finding more and more perspectives, Ni's paranoia of finding more and more interpretaitions; specially interacting with Sequences and Axioms of T's;
Virtualy this would lead to the consideration that the Mechanism of Defense implies sorting possible ideas (2.in the Ne case) and coincibing trends potential outcomes(2.Ni)


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

I think this thread is saying something that is very true of most NT's. I like mysteries, when my mind has an unanswered question it goes wild. Even when i am asleep it is always trying to find a answer like its on autopilot.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

It seems that when one has a question they must ponder it until they feel that they have answered it, this answer unlocks even more questions to ponder, and thus even more answers and questions. An endless circle, the pursuit of knowledge! A satisfying is not endless life to live!


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Other people have say that I think too much, but I think I think the right amount. I used to not be able to sleep sometimes because I'd be thinking too much, but I don't anymore. I just tell myself that now it's time to stop thinking and go to bed and that I can think more in the morning. Usually this works, but I did have to train myself. Of course, it's much more difficult when I'm thinking about a life problem as opposed to just something I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## sk3tched (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd say I have a similar problem. I often stay up too late reflecting on the day, going on strange tangents of analyzation and "what ifs". And when I'm not analyzing something to death, I recall events that happened in general, or things I studied for that day. I know I need more rest, yet I have a difficult time quieting my mind.

I wouldn't say it happens more when I'm distressed, though. But when I'm emotional the strings of thoughts tend to draw wrong conclusions due to the influence of emotions (blah)...


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

...I think you're all over-thinking this =Þ


----------



## sk3tched (Jan 31, 2010)

Yay, point proven. =]


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> I was wondering if it is just me or do other NT's think too much. I know this sounds like a weird question but lately I have been keeping myself up at night thinking or even giving myself severe headaches. Most of the time when I begin to "think too much" I am upset at someone or feeling uneasy about something. Some of the things I tend to think about when I can't clear my mind is religion, social life, what I'm going to do in life, why do I have a conscientious, school, and over the thoughts of the past day.
> 
> So NT's, what are your thoughts about thinking too much.



I have a problem with what I term over-stimulation. It seems that my Ne is just absolutely overwhelming. If I don't take time out to myself, it's like I take in too much raw data through my Ne, and my Ti just can't keep up to form any solid conclusions. I'll get frustrated and lose myself in shortsightedness and start over analyzing and too meticulously scrutinizing minute details, that I normally pay no concern to. Maybe it's the same with you? Plus, isn't searching for the right way to word something a function of Ti? Perhaps we share a weakened or inferior Ti, or an absolutely dominant Ne?


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

I seriously don't know if the amount of thinking I do can be called 'too much'. I have never known what it is like to not be thinking as much as I do. *BUT...* I have been accused of thinking too much by almost every human I have known for over a year. The accusations started pouring in about 6 years ago and they haven't stopped.


----------



## calysco (Jan 23, 2010)

nah, i wouldn't say NT's think too much. thinking is just the process in order to obtain the answers to questions that are intriguing. 

i once told a friend that i was always thinking about multiple things/events every minute, every day, even while the prof is lecturing. (the main question i am working on right now is: how did i come to be the sort of person i am now, which parts are through the influence of others and which parts are my true self?) she seemed to be extremely surprised. i shrugged it off and said, "what, isn't that normal?"

not sure how people "turn off" thinking actually. actually, if i am unable to think (especially if it is because someone nearby is talking loudly), i get irritated.


----------



## kuze420 (Jan 7, 2010)

haha I have this problem but I can actually clear my mind, sometimes and when I can I swear reading people becomes so easy I can finish all of their sentences and know what they are thinking. At nights I have the same problem I will be up 2 hours longer then I should just reviewing everything I did in my day and analyzing what everything happened meant, or what were they really trying to say??? do they like me?? When I think about the complexities of life I can usually stop because I answer a decent amount of them, but their are so many, I'd rather focus on myself a bit more.


----------



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> I was wondering if it is just me or do other NT's think too much. I know this sounds like a weird question but lately I have been keeping myself up at night thinking or even giving myself severe headaches. Most of the time when I begin to "think too much" I am upset at someone or *feeling uneasy about something*. Some of the things I tend to think about when I can't clear my mind is religion, social life, *what I'm going to do in life*, why do I have a conscientious, school, and over the thoughts of the past day.
> 
> So NT's, what are your thoughts about thinking too much.


Right there! Sometimes I wish there was an off switch for my brain. In order to stop thinking so much, I have to distract myself by either painting or thinking about a single other topic in depth (like having 20 browser tabs open at a time all researching different aspects of the same topic...). This calms me down to a livable level.


----------



## kuze420 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love this place because everything you guys say I have thought about or can relate too. People have always said I over think everything, they use to test me at lunch and have me analyze their thoughts, situations, or talk about some of their ideas or questions. A little off topic but you guys are awesome


----------



## Dominion (Feb 3, 2010)

Biggest one for me is the off switch at night to sleep. Sometimes I have a thought on my mind, especially troubling ones in my life, and I want to come up with a million different scenarios and thier solutions. Of course theses scenarios rarely really happen, but it's relaxing to my mind after I've had enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't think too much. I don't think it is possible to think too much. The two things that keep me up at night are not making a decision and not following through with a decision. Especially at night because too many places are closed so you can't get anything done and i will feel anxiety until the tasks are completed.

Sue


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

knght990 said:


> Especially at night because too many places are closed so you can't get anything done and i will feel anxiety until the tasks are completed.


Yes, I look at the clock many days and say to myself "AWWW CRAP!" because I waited too long to do something before something closed. In fact, I think I pretty much do that every single day. The world should correspond with my 24/7 cycle.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I think to much i loose sleep.


----------



## Excelsio (Jan 27, 2010)

obstinatesnooperr said:


> Right there! Sometimes I wish there was an off switch for my brain. In order to stop thinking so much, I have to distract myself by either painting or thinking about a single other topic in depth (like having 20 browser tabs open at a time all researching different aspects of the same topic...). This calms me down to a livable level.


HA HA HA... as I read this, I looked up and saw that I had 2 browsers open, each with 5 tabs open... as well as a couple of my own documents that I was referencing...


----------



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

wealldie said:


> Yes, I look at the clock many days and say to myself "AWWW CRAP!" because I waited too long to do something before something closed. In fact, I think I pretty much do that every single day. The world should correspond with my 24/7 cycle.



This is why I liked living in Vegas... no matter what the time, you could always go out and do SOMETHING, if you wanted. I never really did, but loved having the option.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

There's a too much?


----------



## Weirdo (Apr 7, 2011)

Gotta do what you love.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been told I think too much.

The idea that someone can think less is scary.

A lesser intensity is fine, but noticeably less time under the thinking cap?
Frightening.


----------



## Tiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

There is no such thing as thinking too much. It is when you stop thinking that you should be worried.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I think people don't think enough. There's nothing wrong with thinking too much if it's in the right direction.


----------



## Abstract20 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think all the time to the point where I lose sleep. I realize and accept it happily, my thoughts are just so interesting...


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

No thinking is too much thinking! Even if it kills you!


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

I just remembered something either I came up with or I read elsewhere.
(For the sake of my conscience, I read it elsewhere.)

Thinking is like breathing. Certain air is not good for breathing; it does more bad than good. Hyperventilation is possible, but to stop, even to pause, is death.

Make any sense?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I sometimes do this. I call it a Heroic BSOD.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think so (for me anyway) The only time I think too much is if there is someone I have 'feelings' for and I think: 

did that sound stupid? it didn't sound stupid. I'm fine, I'm not stupid. But do they know that?? They should know that's not stupid. Well I don't want to make a bad impression, and blaahhh...

overload.

But the other 97%, I'm fine.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

chill.take.over said:


> I don't think so (for me anyway) The only time I think too much is if there is someone I have 'feelings' for and I think:
> 
> did that sound stupid? it didn't sound stupid. I'm fine, I'm not stupid. But do they know that?? They should know that's not stupid. Well I don't want to make a bad impression, and blaahhh...
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on your point of view. People consider that I think to much, overanalyze things, etc. but I don't because I fine with it and need to think to be fine.

I can relate with the part about overthinking when I have feelings though, I don't think the same kind of things but I try to analyse the feelings and end up with severe anxiety because sometimes it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

You can never think too much!


----------



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

I definitely tend to overexplain a situation. Like if my car breaks down and I'm late for an appointment, I have a compulsion to explain the entire situation rather than just saying "I had car trouble." 

I'm definitely an overthinker most of the time but when I feel that it's becoming malignant to my happiness, I just push everything aside and decide something. I tend not to let indeciciveness bog me down.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

StrixAluco said:


> I guess it depends on your point of view. People consider that I think to much, overanalyze things, etc. but I don't because I fine with it and need to think to be fine.
> 
> I can relate with the part about overthinking when I have feelings though, I don't think the same kind of things but I try to analyse the feelings and end up with severe anxiety because sometimes it doesn't make sense.


yeah I'm fine with my thinking too; I enjoying thinking. Gotta stimulate your mind with something.

I over think almost everything if I have feelings for someone, but luckily I am not the one that just likes different people because they're.. "cute" 
-_-" and I won't be liking anyone for quite a long awhile so my mind is smooth sailing.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

"Stop thinking, start making sense." - some dumb slogan generator on internet, that is actually right.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> I was wondering if it is just me or do other NT's think too much. I know this sounds like a weird question but lately I have been keeping myself up at night thinking or even giving myself severe headaches. Most of the time when I begin to "think too much" I am upset at someone or feeling uneasy about something. Some of the things I tend to think about when I can't clear my mind is religion, social life, what I'm going to do in life, why do I have a conscientious, school, and over the thoughts of the past day.
> 
> So NT's, what are your thoughts about thinking too much.


Damn. You just made me think. 

Which is my 2nd function. I can't really stop thinking for long. If Jung were onto something. Thinking is *who* I am.


So, judging by the replies, yes. We do over think.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

We only think too much to the extent that some of those additional thoughts may not be productive or the result of existential anxiety. My dad was an INTP and rather lost in his early college years, and his advisor had a wonderful saying: "Your mind is going 300mph in neutral". That expression to me emblemizes unhealthy overthinking if it ever happens. However if you're working towards something there's no such thing as overthinking.


----------



## Askeladden (Mar 13, 2011)

Sometimes I can't sleep all night because I'm talking to myself quickly under my breath about my ideas and theories. I also have a tendency to think to far into things and analyze every detail in order to make sure everything works logically together. I don't mind this that much, I think it's a good skill to have. But sometimes I just want my brain to calm down and shut up.


----------



## arom (Jul 1, 2011)

I used to do this. It can be a disease if its overdone. Try looking into meditation or counseling if it gets really bad.

Wayne dyer has a section on quiet mind in 'pulling your own strings', he suggests what psychologists actually recommend.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think too much. People just don't think enough.

Anyways, try meditating. I always meditate on long days to help me get through the day.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

I call it "thinking almost enough"


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinking too much takes away the pleasure of random play. I can't imagine myself always needing steady thoughts to lead me through life. The enjoyment of being totally spontaneous at least half the time is what life's all about for me. Equal balance.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

I definitely think a lot. Too much? I'd say not really. I do tend to overanalyze everything, and I spend a good 80%+ of a day inside my head, but I wouldn't say it's a problem =]


----------



## Altivolus (Jul 10, 2011)

I think you guys are thinking too much about thinking too much.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Altivolus said:


> I think you guys are thinking too much about thinking too much.


 That's exactly the reason why I am not thinking about it anymore!


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> I was wondering if it is just me or do other NT's think too much.
> So NT's, what are your thoughts about thinking too much.


I simply do not understand.....how can a person think too much?


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> I simply do not understand.....how can a person think too much?


When you say less than 30 words in a day, most of which is "Alright", and "No".


----------



## HWard (Aug 24, 2011)

Grey said:


> I wouldn't say I think 'too much' - I think enough for my own standards, which is to say, I'm always thinking about something. I feel like I'm constantly analyzing and perceiving things, even if I'm not consciously paying attention to it. The thought that people could think even less than that is something I have yet to wrap my head around, as it feels impossible, the thinking being so much a part of me as it is.


My partner says I have a tendency to "over-think" or "over-analyse".


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

Dante said:


> I seriously don't know if the amount of thinking I do can be called 'too much'. I have never known what it is like to not be thinking as much as I do. *BUT...* I have been accused of thinking too much by almost every human I have known for over a year. The accusations started pouring in about 6 years ago and they haven't stopped.


I love your quote. I was informed this last summer, I have the tact of sheep.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

Yes, I think I think far too much. I was born with insomnia. I take medication that is supposed to slow down the thinking, but, so far, it seems to be clouding my thinking. :/

If I don't take something to sleep, I don't sleep much.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

That reminds me to start with thinking about why I am thinking so much. And about all my overthinkings I should think too.


----------

